# new expert



## John Starkey (25 Mar 2010)

Hi all,i notice we have a new expert ew1305,so who is this person ?lol
regards john.


----------



## glenn (25 Mar 2010)

hi, see this thread-http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10505&p=112018#p112018


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2010)

Hey John boy.  Darrell has been contributing some fantastic technical advice.  Knows his stuff


----------



## JamesM (26 Mar 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi all,i notice we have a new expert ew1305,so who is this person ?lol
> regards john.


John, you're not alone bud... I don't think anyone knows


----------



## Colinlp (26 Mar 2010)

Whoever he is he knows a worrying amount about John Innes No3


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Mar 2010)

Glenn has supplied the link to where it was announced.  

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2010)

A great source of knowledge  well deserved


----------



## Iliveinazoo (26 Mar 2010)

I joined this forum about 2 years ago and hover in the background because I only have one planted tank and I am by no means an expert. Darrel may be a recent arrival but appears to be a fountain of knowledge; much like the other formal experts on this forum.


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2010)

Darrell isn't a recent arrival, he registered in 2008!


----------



## Iliveinazoo (26 Mar 2010)

really? maybe his name has changed - Dw1305, not Darrel?  Mind you my years go really fast these days


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2010)

Yes, Dw1305 is Darrell 

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=484


----------



## dw1305 (27 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
I have been a member for a while after I met Ed Seeley (virtually) at "Apistogramma forums" , and noticed the UKAPS banner in his signature. I did lurk for a long time, partially because I'm a very low tech fish keeper and having only recently returned to fish keeping after many years away, and it took a while to have a look at much of the equipment (and plants, fish etc.) that had become available. 

Plants have always been part of my life, I came from an agricultural back-ground, and after a variety of manual jobs I studied Botany at University, before working for a large commercial nursery and eventually ending up at Bath University doing some research on whether  Spent Mushroom Compost had a future as a component of potting compost (it didn't). Since then I've worked as a terrestrial ecologist and also in a lab. where we work(ed) on the biological reclamation of landfill leachate. I now look after a small lab and glasshouses, although my future in Higher Education is not looking very bright at the moment and whilst my lack of contract work has given me the time to contribute to this forum, unfortunately if it continues for very much longer I'm likely to be out of a job.   

I was really flattered to become a "UKAPS expert" (I know I'm not really an expert) as a lot of the discussion on this forum is both very interesting and informed, in fact in many ways more scientific (and academic) than much of my day job.

cheer Darrel


----------



## bigmatt (27 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the CV Darrel!
You're masterly summation of your Uni. research at Bath made me smile! 
A chemist friend of mine did a similar thing with his post-doc project - summarised by him as "Spent three years seeing if (long chemical name) worked as an antibiotic.  It didn't"
Congrats on the Expert status.  Folks like you help idiots like me to improve our skills WAY beyond what my own limited intellect could manage! 
Cheers
Matt


----------

